

Academia.edu launches, a Geni For Researchers - immad
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/16/academiaedu-a-geni-for-researchers/

======
river_styx
How did these guys get a .edu domain? I thought only accredited colleges were
allowed register those.

~~~
aston
They've had it for quite a while.

~~~
arjunb
yeah, i think they were grandfathered in. very cool ideas, i hope they do
well. their UI seems a bit overcomplicated, though.

www.scilink.com is the only other player i know of sorta in this space (and
labmeeting, as mentioned). anything better out there?

~~~
Alex3917
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Academic_databases_and_search_e...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Academic_databases_and_search_engines)

Of the search engines listed, I think Scopus and Web of Science both compete
in the area of linking papers together by citations, but I don't really use
either.

------
bbb
Yuck. A great reminder why you shouldn't use Flash to build a key navigation
element of your site. This particular site is slow, and it behaves in very
unexpected ways. Is there any advantage to using Flash in this situation?

------
BenS
I think that a simple nested list view would be more useful to browse
departments. The tree is nice too, but not very practical at the current
speed.

------
auntjemima
site's unusably slow (right now)

------
quasimojo
profs are just like you, they want to scope out hot chicks...which is why they
will continue to use fb

